# no idea ?!



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

I know this will be a dumb thread and im sorry for that !

I am starting the dog and breeder search , I know the breed(APBT) . I just need to know what bloodlines to look for,what specific thing on papers and which one,akc,ckc ?! I have no idea and im going to take some serious time ( until next summer,july maybe) , not just jumping at whatever pup comes my way . 


My other pitbull I bought without knowing bloodlines and stuff,all I knew was that the parents had papers ,from what I was told anyways .But I posted all that b4 and dont want to start that again !


I thought ckc was mixed breeds  I want to make the RIGHT choice,,I posted something similar before but never asked the questions !


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

akc is only am staffs , if looking for a APBT you want UKC or ADBA depending on style that you are looking for. If you explain what you are wanting the dog for Im sure they can help with actual bloodlines to check out . CKC is garbage IMO you can register just about anything with them so they arent very reliable when it comes to "pure bloods".


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

ukc or adba but if your gonna get another dog you have to be aware that they might not get along and be ok with crate and rotate and be able to stay calm and be able to break up a fight.


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> ukc or adba but if your gonna get another dog you have to be aware that they might not get along and be ok with crate and rotate and be able to stay calm and be able to break up a fight.


:goodpost:
I am very aware of crate and rotate as my pitbull was food aggressive when I first got her, shes fine now but I still feed the two little dogs seperate , I take no chances with a fight breaking out and I havent had problems after that . I watch when she is out with my two now and shes fine likes to play a little but I keep it very little cause shes bigger than them .

Also,I know DA is in the breed and if needed I will crate and rotate. My pitbull I have is crated at night and outside during the day (with supervision of course) . Im going to buy her a dog run this spring cause she loves outdoors ! :woof:


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Well a few questions come to mind, Why are you wanting another pup? Are you wanting a well bred dog for work? For sport? Are you wanting a show bred dog or a pet dog? What is your drive that propels you to want another dog?


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

AKC - American Kennel Club - AmStaffs and Staffybulls
CKC - Canadian Kennel Club - AmStaffs and Staffybulls
CKC - Continental Kennel Club - anything with 4 legs, regardless of purity
UKC - United Kennel Club - legit APBT registry
ADBA - American Dog Breeders Association - legit APBT registry
AADR - All American Dog Registry - legit APBT registry, but not recognized by UKC or ADBA so those papers aren't transferable to the other two.
BFKC - Bona Fide Kennel Club - APBT registry focused on gamebred dogs
ABKC - American Bully Kennel Club - self explanatory

Or you could always not worry about the papers and just buy a dog you like. Or, you know, rescue one. Ask yourself why its so important to have a papered dog if you aren't looking to get into breeding or showing.

PBRC - Pit Bull Rescue Central


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> akc is only am staffs , if looking for a APBT you want UKC or ADBA depending on style that you are looking for. If you explain what you are wanting the dog for Im sure they can help with actual bloodlines to check out . CKC is garbage IMO you can register just about anything with them so they arent very reliable when it comes to "pure bloods".


:goodpost: and I have no idea,that why I was trying to see what I should get bloodline wise,it dosent matter to me really,I like the slim apbt,like the one I have ,all I know is that I dont want a bully .


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

check against the wind kennels... i like the dogs they produce, and i wanna to get one off of their 2013 breeding for some wp


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

KMdogs said:


> Well a few questions come to mind, Why are you wanting another pup? Are you wanting a well bred dog for work? For sport? Are you wanting a show bred dog or a pet dog? What is your drive that propels you to want another dog?


 I see your point, I have two elder dogs,one is over 9 the other about 7 or 8.

I have the time,space and funds for another . Im wanting a pet,I can fully pay for vet care,etc. and both my females are spayed . I have 3 dogs and the two elders wont be here for long,not that they can be replaced by any means.

The oldest one is a chi,who is a diabetic,the other small dog I adopted from the shelter,she is blind and has cancer and was badly abused . Although I thought about adopting a pitbull,I would rather raise my own like I did with Bailey and know what the background of them is .

I do not weight pull or anyting but my dogs are walked and everything and all of them are friendly I love the breed and am wanting another(in the future) not like today but next summer or winter ,I dont want to jump right in on it .


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

I am wanting papers so I know im getting what I pay for,sorry if it sounds wrong but I have had mutts and purebreds , not that papers matter but I have been cheated on dogs before and told they was purebred,then when they get older they are some lab/shepard aggressive pup . I hope no one is taking this the wrong way ,I considered adopting again but you dont know the backgrounds just liek with the blind shihtzu I adopted .


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Papers are only as good as the breeder who signs them. If you're worried about quality and some sort of backup, focus on finding a breeder with a good reputation and a health guarantee. Chances are, if they're worthwhile, they already register with the UKC and/or ADBA.


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

bahamutt99 said:


> Papers are only as good as the breeder who signs them. If you're worried about quality and some sort of backup, focus on finding a breeder with a good reputation and a health guarantee. Chances are, if they're worthwhile, they already register with the UKC and/or ADBA.


 Oh okay thank you !


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

pitbullove said:


> :goodpost: and I have no idea,that why I was trying to see what I should get bloodline wise,it dosent matter to me really,I like the slim apbt,like the one I have ,all I know is that I dont want a bully .


I would really look into different uses and bloodlines and figure what you want to do , if you just want a pet and not actually work I would think against getting a pure APBT they do have high drives and a ton of energy. I understand liking the look of a breed but if it doesnt fit your lifestyle its just not fair to the dog. The UKC style might be a better fit more show bred APBT vs the game bred. really you could show and do weight pull or agility or whatever you want with a UKC APBT . I Dont know if this is all the ADBA dogs but im going off the ones I have seen at the shows up here and they are some hyper , high strung dogs with unending energy lol I know they would be too much for me I prefer my laid back bullys who will work as much as I want and not tear my house apart if we miss a day or 2 lol. 
I know a couple breeders I met from the ADBA I could give you there website to look at , they are here in canada but maybe looking at some of the dogs and looking into different bloodlines you can make a decision or atleast narrow your "wants in the dog" down so you kow which way you should go. 
my prefrence in dogs is obvious lol , but I was impressed by this kennels dogs that showed up at the show I thought they were really nice and they rocked in the weight pulling . Ihave a couple others written down somewhere but cant remember where may take me a min to remember there names lol. 
http://www.itsmysite.com/bnb/

I also really like the carragan dogs atleast the ones I have seen in person { not sure if they were from the kennel themselves or just produced by them }

im sure those involved with the ABPT's have some breeders closer to you who they can recommend checking out and researching. Atleast you started early so you have plenty of time to get to know numerous kennels and what they work with.


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> I would really look into different uses and bloodlines and figure what you want to do , if you just want a pet and not actually work I would think against getting a pure APBT they do have high drives and a ton of energy. I understand liking the look of a breed but if it doesnt fit your lifestyle its just not fair to the dog. The UKC style might be a better fit more show bred APBT vs the game bred. really you could show and do weight pull or agility or whatever you want with a UKC APBT . I Dont know if this is all the ADBA dogs but im going off the ones I have seen at the shows up here and they are some hyper , high strung dogs with unending energy lol I know they would be too much for me I prefer my laid back bullys who will work as much as I want and not tear my house apart if we miss a day or 2 lol.
> I know a couple breeders I met from the ADBA I could give you there website to look at , they are here in canada but maybe looking at some of the dogs and looking into different bloodlines you can make a decision or atleast narrow your "wants in the dog" down so you kow which way you should go.
> my prefrence in dogs is obvious lol , but I was impressed by this kennels dogs that showed up at the show I thought they were really nice and they rocked in the weight pulling . Ihave a couple others written down somewhere but cant remember where may take me a min to remember there names lol.
> http://www.itsmysite.com/bnb/
> ...


Thank you so much ! I could do weight pulling if I learned how and what its all about ,but I have never seen or heard of a dog show here before . I wouldnt mind a bully as long as they have a good temperment , why I say that is because one of my neighbors has a DA bully who is also HA and after seeing what that dog can do and almost gettign bit by it has set me back a little on bullys . I know that no dog is the same,it just set me back a little on them ya know . Like once I got attacked by a pomeranian,haha although funny it was painful,it bit my ankles and my leg .

It may be another year and a half before I get a dog,just trying to get all the knowledge possible .I will go look at the site now . The only people who breed them here are BYB's well im sure theres some that are responsible but I havent found them yet . 

My pitbull Bailey is VERY hyper,but she plays with my friends dog and we walk and she runs in the yard which is big and plays with her toys and even plays with them on the trampoline lol

But if I get one thats like show bred,and not showing them is that a bad idea or no ?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

well DA is common in both the bullys and the APBT i have bullys who are somewhat DA with some dogs its to be expected. The HA shouldnt ever be tolerated and maybe that a result of a BYB not caring about what they are breeding. 
Sometimes there isnt a good reputable breeder in everyones area, but spending money on a good quality dog sometimes you have to consider shipping fees or transportation costs of going down to meet a breeder and dogs just lump it in as part of the cost of the dog. Id rather wait till i saved that extra money and gotten a good quality dog then settle for a low quality pup just because it was more convenient.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> I would really look into different uses and bloodlines and figure what you want to do , if you just want a pet and not actually work I would think against getting a pure APBT they do have high drives and a ton of energy. I understand liking the look of a breed but if it doesnt fit your lifestyle its just not fair to the dog.


i wanted to say the same thing as your said but didnt know how to say it nicely.

adba to me are more game dogs bred more toward performance than the show ring, while i think ukc is more show ring than performance.

AGAINST THE WIND KENNELS - Montana based breeder of performance Pit Bulls i like these dogs


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> well DA is common in both the bullys and the APBT i have bullys who are somewhat DA with some dogs its to be expected. The HA shouldnt ever be tolerated and maybe that a result of a BYB not caring about what they are breeding.
> Sometimes there isnt a good reputable breeder in everyones area, but spending money on a good quality dog sometimes you have to consider shipping fees or transportation costs of going down to meet a breeder and dogs just lump it in as part of the cost of the dog. Id rather wait till i saved that extra money and gotten a good quality dog then settle for a low quality pup just because it was more convenient.


 Oh I know what ya mean there,I have been saving money plus buying Bailey a new kennel this spring and there vet check ups and rabies booster,its alot to do . And yeah I would want to get my moneys worth,I wouldnt mind shipping or meeting someone for a pup,though seeing what living conditions are like would be ideal for me . Is it wrong to be wanting a health guarantee also ?

I thought it would be good to get one with it just in case . I will not buy a dog until I am positive its healthy and that I have the proper supplies and money for ALL vet costs/emergencys . I had to switch vets cause the old one tried to say purina was the best dog food out there ! Anyways is getting a show dog but not showing them a bad idea ?


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

pitbullove said:


> Anyways is getting a show dog but not showing them a bad idea ?


i dont see a need to get a papered dog if im not gonna do any thing with it...


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> well DA is common in both the bullys and the APBT i have bullys who are somewhat DA with some dogs its to be expected. The HA shouldnt ever be tolerated and maybe that a result of a BYB not caring about what they are breeding.
> Sometimes there isnt a good reputable breeder in everyones area, but spending money on a good quality dog sometimes you have to consider shipping fees or transportation costs of going down to meet a breeder and dogs just lump it in as part of the cost of the dog. Id rather wait till i saved that extra money and gotten a good quality dog then settle for a low quality pup just because it was more convenient.


Well I had a thread on it, but I think it got closed or soemthing,they breed and breed and sell mutts,the mom and 4 pups came to my fence today , so I went to go get them but they ran down the road . If I can catch one or more I will take them to the pound its rediculous . The dog was due to be PTS but hes still there

I hate putting my drama on here,im sure some get tired of it , but I cant stand BYB's


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> i dont see a need to get a papered dog if im not gonna do any thing with it...


 to know what I am getting and not paying $500 for a mutt . I never said I dont plan on doing anything, I said if I can learn the stuff on weight pulling then that would be fine and I could do that ,but showing isnt an option unless theres one around here im unaware of


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

Just asking on the basics of what to look for, not jumping to conclusions,my question was what to look for ,thanks to those who answered . I wil continue my search but might just adopt one .


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

pitbullove said:


> to know what I am getting and not paying $500 for a mutt . I never said I dont plan on doing anything, I said if I can learn the stuff on weight pulling then that would be fine and I could do that ,but showing isnt an option unless theres one around here im unaware of


just my personal opinion. i'd rather rescue a house pet from a shelter if im not gonna do anything with it. but im going off what you originally said.



> I do not weight pull or anyting but my dogs are walked and everything and all of them are friendly I love the breed and am wanting another(in the future) not like today but next summer or winter ,I dont want to jump right in on it .


iwpa doesnt have any mandatory breeds i believe you can pull a mutt. your gonna be the one paying for the dog and you have to live with it though by all means do what you think will make you happy, i just dont see any reason it.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> i dont see a need to get a papered dog if im not gonna do any thing with it...


lol on the flipside i dont need a ped to tell me what i already know :hammer: but i get what you mean and good post.



pitbullove said:


> to know what I am getting and not paying $500 for a mutt . I never said I dont plan on doing anything, I said if I can learn the stuff on weight pulling then that would be fine and I could do that ,but showing isnt an option unless theres one around here im unaware of


You don't have to rescue but i really don't believe you have the means to handle (or the time) for a "real" bulldog. I'm glad you seem to appreciate the breed and i know you love your dogs but in the end whats the point in owning a working dog if your not going to work them? WP is all fine and dandy but if thats all your looking for i would look else where. Maybe a classic American Bully would fit your taste, or an AST.

I mean no offense when i say that to you, in all honesty not many people really need these dogs, those that think they do don't realize how to properly handle one and jump into it. Granted i know you say you want to take the time to educate yourself and i do respect that if you so chose to go that route.. I would honestly recommend finding a reputable breeder to potentially help out to get some hands on experience with the dogs.. Or find someone locally that will be willing to mentor you if you are truly serious about wanting a bulldog. I'm not putting your dogs down or anything but the drive your current dog(s) may possess is in no way shape or form comparable to that of a bulldog through and through.

I think it would be a good learning experience if your motives are pure.

But i personally, based on what you are looking for wouldn't recommend an APBT to you mostly for reasons above.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> just my personal opinion. i'd rather rescue a house pet from a shelter if im not gonna do anything with it. but im going off what you originally said.
> 
> iwpa doesnt have any mandatory breeds i believe you can pull a mutt. your gonna be the one paying for the dog and you have to live with it though by all means do what you think will make you happy, i just dont see any reason it.


:goodpost:


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> i dont see a need to get a papered dog if im not gonna do any thing with it...


Well I don't agree not trying to disgrace shelter mutt's but these dog's are often poor quality and the worst representations of dog breeds that come right from the yards of BYB's. There is nothing wrong with wanting to get a dog who is bred to standard and most importantly a quality bred animal who comes from years of selective breeding if your buying from a responsible breeder your more likely to get a dog who is solid in temperament and comes off accomplished parents vs shopping at a shelter you really have no clue what your getting. I personally even if I wanted just a pet wouldn't get it at the pound that's just me.


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

I said I could do weight pulling if I can learn how and the basics and thanks . I have my apbt Bailey who is very hyper and everything but I love her and shes not too much for me . Even if I adopt it will be a pitbull . My dog is great and loving and i know other pitbulls are too .


My dog Bailey is DA around certain dogs,like 3 that have been around her(not mine) . So I know that if I was to get another they would need to get along and be introduced well .

Thanks for all the help , and KMdogs,I really appreciate and understand what you mean im just tired of everyone telling me my dog is a mutt ! Therefore I want papers on the next one so I can prove people wrong and so I know the history of them and temperment etc .,proving someone wrong may be a bad reason but im so sick of it .

I had considered a boxer,doberman or a lab . But I just love the pitbulls so much and its so hard to not get one,ya know ? I mean dobermans are watch dogs which would be a plus for me but I dont want to risk Baileys life . Im stuck really and just dont know what to do


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

Sadie said:


> Well I don't agree not trying to disgrace shelter mutt's but these dog's are often poor quality and the worst representations of dog breeds that come right from the yards of BYB's. There is nothing wrong with wanting to get a dog who is bred to standard and most importantly a quality bred animal who comes from years of selective breeding if your buying from a responsible breeder your more likely to get a dog who is solid in temperament and comes off accomplished parents vs shopping at a shelter you really have no clue what your getting. I personally even if I wanted just a pet wouldn't get it at the pound that's just me.


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost: THANK YOU!! Although I have one shelter dog,your right . They told me it was going to be a boy,well its a girl and has all these health problems, sad really .


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

ok look. out of every thing you've said in every post i dont see that another apbt is a good idea for you. you constantly say strays are running around your street and some are h.a. and some are d.a. why would you put a dog who was bred to fight in a situation like that? if the dog gets in a fight with another dog then what? and if the dog hops the fence then what? i dont think this breed is the right choice for your situation. atleast with a pound mutt your giving it a chance the dogs gonna die anyways sad truth but its what happens, we've had rescues all my life and never had a problem with them.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

This member want's to know how she can go about finding a good breeder what she needs to look for so that she doesn't get ripped a new one. Let's try and educate her on what she should be looking for. Also because of your breed experience I would recommend you going with a show bred dog along the line's of an Amstaff for your next dog. This would be more likely an easier dog for you to manage. Not saying DA is nonexistent in all Staff's but it's pretty watered down due to those dog's being bred primarily for the show ring. I think you should be looking for a dog bred along these lines eventually when you are ready to add another dog.


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> ok look. out of every thing you've said in every post i dont see that another apbt is a good idea for you. you constantly say strays are running around your street and some are h.a. and some are d.a. why would you put a dog who was bred to fight in a situation like that? if the dog gets in a fight with another dog then what? and if the dog hops the fence then what? i dont think this breed is the right choice for your situation. atleast with a pound mutt your giving it a chance the dogs gonna die anyways sad truth but its what happens, we've had rescues all my life and never had a problem with them.


 Yes but those dogs where deamed aggressive or w/e its called and are not alloweed out and have requirements on how often they can even be in the owners yard . Since those posts I have got new fencing,gave a stray to a little girl and my situation is fine now,so no need to judge me honestly .

I said IF i get a dog what to look for,IF. And what to look for not weather I should or shouldnt because when it comes down to it no one knows my situation or what I can handle other than myself . I have my pitbull now on a chain when out and then in the house at night or when gone .

I am purchasing a metal dog kennel in the spring ,therefore the whole jumping fence and fighting doset stand a chance unless the dog can eat metal or something .


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

Sadie said:


> This member want's to know how she can go about finding a good breeder what she needs to look for so that she doesn't get ripped a new one. Let's try and educate her on what she should be looking for. Also because of your breed experience I would recommend you going with a show bred dog along the line's of an Amstaff for your next dog. This would be more likely an easier dog for you to manage. Not saying DA is nonexistent in all Staff's but it's pretty watered down due to those dog's being bred primarily for the show ring. I think you should be looking for a dog bred along these lines eventually when you are ready to add another dog.


:goodpost: Thanks, I will look around on that one and see,never had one of those before though . I am just saying IF I get one ya know,im not saying im going to go out and buy 2 new dogs and turn them loose ,I know better than that .


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

You should be looking at something like this ...

Caragan Kennel


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

Sadie said:


> You should be looking at something like this ...
> 
> Caragan Kennel


yes that looks like the kind I was wanting just didnt know the specifics . I love them , IF I get a pitbull or naything along those lines that is what I want,they are beautiful !


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Cheryl is a good breeder she breeds show dogs that are solid in temperament and conformation. She comes highly recommended by a lot of show people. If your looking for a nice dog I would be looking for a breeder like that.


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

Sadie said:


> Cheryl is a good breeder she breeds show dogs that are solid in temperament and conformation. She comes highly recommended by a lot of show people. If your looking for a nice dog I would be looking for a breeder like that.


 Okay , is there any certain way to find a good breeder ? I have been looking online but not much good


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

The best thing to do is find them through word of mouth. You can google breeder's all day long but you can't tell anything about a breeder by a website. You have come to a good place that there are people here who can put you in contact with good breeder's when you are ready to add another dog to your home. My advice is stick around stay active and keep asking lot's of questions like your doing now. Take your time and don't rush into anything. As you already know owning a dog is a big responsibility continue to care for the one you have now and when things are finacially right for you and you feel you are ready to take on another dog then we can help you find the right breeder.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Sadie said:


> Well I don't agree not trying to disgrace shelter mutt's but* these dog's are often poor quality and the worst representations of dog breeds* that come right from the yards of BYB's. There is nothing wrong with wanting to get a dog who is bred to standard and most importantly a quality bred animal who comes from years of selective breeding if your buying from a responsible breeder your more likely to get a dog who is solid in temperament and comes off accomplished parents vs shopping at a shelter you really have no clue what your getting. I personally even if I wanted just a pet wouldn't get it at the pound that's just me.


Poor Bruno, it's not his fault he's special. 

And I beg to differ if you get an adult dog from the shelter you pretty much know what you are getting.

I do agree with the puppy thing though....Momo was a shelter dog,and I got her as a pup....She turned out to be a nut job.


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

Sadie said:


> The best thing to do is find them through word of mouth. You can google breeder's all day long but you can't tell anything about a breeder by a website. You have come to a good place that there are people here who can put you in contact with good breeder's when you are ready to add another dog to your home. My advice is stick around stay active and keep asking lot's of questions like your doing now. Take your time and don't rush into anything. As you already know owning a dog is a big responsibility continue to care for the one you have now and when things are finacially right for you and you feel you are ready to take on another dog then we can help you find the right breeder.


 Okay I will , and I dont mind asking questions,sometimes the answers is what keeps me from posting, I want help not a lecture which both seem to happen all the time . Guess its cause everyone here has alot of experience and way more than me with pitbulls . I may go with another breed though since everyone thinks I shouldnt own a pitbull . I thank you for all your help


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I don't mean that in a bad way Katie but the truth is a lot of those dog's don't come from good breeder's if they did they wouldn't end up in shelters  Good breeder's are very selective who they sell animals to they will also take those dog's back before they will allow them to end up in shelters. When you have a mutt you don't know anything about where that dog comes from what health and temperament issues run behind those dogs. These are things that are important I am not saying all shelter pet's are worthless but there is nothing wrong with wanting a dog who comes from a well respected breeder that breeds healthy dog's true to standard with accomplishments.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I know you did not mean it in a bad way :3 That was why I gave 2 examples. Both were shelter dogs,1 was a basket case,the other is just a bit special in the brains department,but he has a great temperament!

The only thing about shelters I do not like,is their mislabeling of dogs.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Understood the OP has asked me to close this thread she has gotten all the info she wanted. So I am going to close it for her.


----------

